

Hackathons Are Awesome, Y Combinator Agrees - sararob
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2014-08-06-hackathons-are-awesome-y-combinator-agrees.html

======
Malic
"...Over the weekend they turned pizza, energy drinks, and APIs into 123
projects..."

The work that comes out of such hackathons are impressive. However, I can't
help but think they work against us as we try to steer software development
into greater respectability. Do doctors get together to have "heal-o-thons"
with a scoreboard counter of how many cigarettes they went through for the
event?

The celebration of caffeine driven cultures and work environments that feel
like kids-at-summer-camp give those outside of the profession the impression
that this is "normal".

Bah, humbug. Maybe I'm just getting older and put a higher priority on work
environment and habits that lead to a healthier life-style.

